# Chabacano: Poreso gane iyo taki para ayuda kun oste, para kosa man yo ya keda di tuyu



## wEi-wEi

Poreso gane iyo taki para ayuda kun oste, para kosa man yo ya keda di tuyu amiga.


----------



## Mei

Wow, where did you read this? It has no sense to me. I just understand some words but the sentence has no meaning to me....  I'm sorry.

Mei


----------



## Chriszinho85

Mei said:
			
		

> Wow, where did you read this? It has no sense to me. I just understand some words but the sentence has no meaning to me....  I'm sorry.
> 
> Mei


Hey Mei. It probably doesn't make sense to you because this is written in Chabacano, a Spanish creole spoken in the southern part of the Philippines, mainly in the city of Zamboanga. You can read more information about it here. I can probably understand as much as you can Mei since it is essentially written in broken Spanish. I remember there was a person in the forum who spoke Chabacano. So you might have to wait a while wei-wei for someone to reply.


----------



## MarcB

Hi Mei,
Chabacano is a creole derived from Spanish spoken mostly in Zaboanga and Cavite in the Philippines. Wei si looking for help in the language.


----------



## Mei

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Hey Mei. It probably doesn't make sense to you because this is written in Chabacano, a Spanish creole spoken in the southern part of the Philippines, mainly in the city of Zamboanga. You can read more information about it here. I can probably understand as much as you can Mei since it is essentially written in broken Spanish. I remember there was a person in the forum who spoke Chabacano. So you might have to wait a while wei-wei for someone to reply.





			
				MarcB said:
			
		

> Hi Mei,
> Chabacano is a creole derived from Spanish spoken mostly in Zaboanga and Cavite in the Philippines. Wei si looking for help in the language.



 I'm sorry guys, I didn't know it... thanks for the link... yep, I'll wait for the translation, I'm curious now!


----------



## wEi-wEi

hi to all! thanks for trying everyone.. i hope someone can help me with this... soon.. 

thanks...


----------



## MarcB

Wei-Wei what would you like.


----------



## wEi-wEi

you can help me by translating it in english... thanks!!!


----------



## Qcumber

Very few people speak Chabakano / Chavacano in the Philippines.


----------



## tatsumaki

wEi-wEi said:


> Poreso gane iyo taki para ayuda kun oste, para kosa man yo ya keda di tuyu amiga.



En Ingles: 
 That's why I'm here to help ya, what is the purporse being your friend(she is stating the purporse of friendship,in other words it means--> "its what friends do isnt it?")

En Tagalog: Kaya nga nandito ako para tulungan ka, para saan ba ang pagiging kaibigan ko sayo..


---------
glad to help ya. ^_^ 
chao~ ^_^V


----------



## Acer_Cyle

Mei said:


> Wow, where did you read this? It has no sense to me. I just understand some words but the sentence has no meaning to me....  I'm sorry.
> 
> Mei


 

Poreso gane iyo taki para ayuda kun oste, para kosa man yo ya keda di tuyu amiga.

th correct Chavacano is this:
poreso gane yo taque para ayuda con usted, para que(cosa)yo ya queda tu amiga?

tEnglish: thats why im here to help you, and whats the use of being your friend?


----------



## breakfastlady

Hey guys, this looks like an old thread but would it be possible if someone could translate this? It's kind of an emergency for me which has a huge background story but it's pretty much the reason why I signed up here. I'm looking for a tutor as well.

Check this out:

_pureso gane nuay manda mira kara kunamon

poreso dol lehos gat ya ginda el petron

haduy

temple milo jo

kosa temple

kape ya toh

riyal_


----------

